# Could I be a professional cook with scalp psoriasis?



## sundaily (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello everyone.

How do you think is it possible to be a professional cook with scalp psoriasis? No injuries on hands. Psoriasis isn't contagiosis at all.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I dont see why not....

You can just use a bandanda or a hair net in the kitchen. 

If its on you scalp or even if it was on your body it isnt contagious regardless. 

If thats your objective and you feel you would be happy pursuing the culinary field , i dont think it would be a problem. 

Hell im sure it wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## sundaily (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, KaiqueKuisine!


----------



## dela22 (Mar 29, 2014)

yes you can i am currently working as a chef and have been for 4 years now im working in a michelin star resturant as you know that is the highest standard you can go really and if anywhere there would be an issue it would be in a resturasnt like this yes ok the heat and constant sweating from hard work in a kitchen will effect your psoriasis but i find flakes not a problem anymore i use a cream to control it flare ups will happen more 100% due to stress but you will get used to it. i have yet to run into a senior or junior chef that will openly point out my psoriasis especially in front of the kitchen team as you inform them you have it and its under control thats it really good luck in your quest.


----------

